# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day Renovators! At plan stage!

## Spoodlehouse

Hi everyone, 
Working as trades assistant about 25 years ago is my only real experiance with hands on - I am about the worst handyman I know! 
We are finally trying to renovate our 108 year old Victorian house in Thornbury.
The back needs total wrecking - the kitchen/dining/laundry/bathroom/small "study" are all part of lean to - shoddy work that is gradually falling down. 
I'm gobsmacked by the prices to just replace these areas with a simple weatherboard extension no extra space - I'm told $180,000 + and then fixing up the front (restump/rewire/replaster (lathe and plaster), re-roof, two new windows) - another $100,000! 
Anyway we have got a draftsman doing plans and permits for $4,000 and then we plan to get quotes. Trying to balance cost with reasonable design and good enviro9nmental features.  
Some of the issues that have come up for me - 
If we go high ceilings and extend the existing gables out the back we'll have a box gutter about 12 metres long - I'm concerned we'll have ongoing issues with it. What can we do to engineer it so it lasts and works? 
With the replastering some builders say put plasterboard over the cracked up lathe and plaster - some say rip it all out and then put new plaster in - anyone have experience with this? 
Double glazed windows & doors - I like the concept - but we plan large sliding doors and big windows on the north side of the house. #&%expensive - are they worth it insulation wise? The windows will be shaded. 
Cheers and welcome any tips and ideas.

----------


## OFG

G'day Spoodlehouse,
I'm your OFG....Official Forum Greeter to give me my official title :Rotfl: 
Boy oh Boy....you've got a big job ahead of you, and I hope our forum can make it easier for you.
So for a start...I'll give you some forum links so that you can ask your questions in the most appropriate area.
Here we go:
For the guttering query, you need to post here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f194/
For the Plastering query here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f208/
And for the window query here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f84/ 
I can't help you with the correct numbers, but I reckon Tattslotto is looking like a good option too  :Hahaha:  
Anyway, welcome to the world of Renovation.

----------


## gpkennedy

Do you intend to live in the property during renovations?
This question is important. It effects the timing of the job.  
You have a fair bit on your plate, living there may save a bit of rent but will delay the job and possibly make your reno a misery.

----------


## Crestfallen End

Hi Spoodlehouse, 
We are about to begin a very similar project just a stones throw from you in Preston.  100 year old house, demolish and replace lean-to section including kitchen, bathroom, laundry and adding another bedroom. We are choosing builders at the moment. We have replastered the front four rooms already. We removed the lathe plaster (very dusty, dirty job) and replaced it, one good thing about this is it gave us the opportunity to insulate the walls. 
I can post some photos if you are interested in seeing the results. Cheers, Jo

----------


## billbeee

Hi Spoodle,
Make sure the drawings are what you want, if you want to change something, get it done at the drafting stage. Don't get fobbed off with you can alter it later stuff. 
Box gutters, always a problem but if you get it designed right with plenty capacity and a good wide outlet then you should be OK. But... keep up the maintenance in the years to come. Usually the problems always come back to not keeping them clean. 
Don't plaster over crap. Clean off the old stuff. Who knows you may have to tidy up the studs too. 
Cheers
Bill

----------


## Wooly

Hi Spoodlehouse 
With the box gutter just make sure that you have supports underneath, obviously follwing the fall required, every 450-600mm.  They will need to be constructed from at least 70x45 timber.  I would also highly recommend that you have it lined in a uv resistant torch on membrane. 
It depends how level the old plaster is with the ceiling.  If you want to screw directly to it you dont want to pass on lumps to your new ceiling. I would recommend using bettafix clips and shallow furring channel.  They are easy to adjust and install. Have a look onthr rondo website for details. These old ceilings are a nightmare to pull down so anything to avoid it will save you loads of time, mess and cash 
Good luck. Hope it all goes well

----------


## DeanLaVigne

How is it coming along?  Were you happy with the quality of design and specification that your draftsman provided?...its a shame you weren't in Sydney as we may have been able to help you.

----------

